# Duplicate postings here



## cliffcarter (Jun 5, 2010)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/95067/new-pitmasters-host

This thread has postings from page 1 duplicated on page 2.


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 5, 2010)

Can you provide the post #'s?


----------



## cliffcarter (Jun 5, 2010)

cliffcarter said:


> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/95067/new-pitmasters-host
> 
> This thread has postings from page 1 duplicated on page 2.







richoso1 said:


> Can you provide the post #'s?


No, because I am mistaken
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






, I forgot that when you click on a thread that you have posted to you jump to the page where that post is located. I think I need more coffee. Thanks for the quick response.


----------

